# Garton!



## Oldbikes (May 27, 2018)

A fine original paint trike...I waited 15 years to get this one!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (May 27, 2018)

That is nice- Congrats ... ---Cowboy


----------



## ridingtoy (May 27, 2018)

Well worth the wait!

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2018)

Are you going to make me wait 15 years until you sell it to me? Great trike Alan! V/r Shawn


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (May 30, 2018)

way cool!!!!!


----------



## oskisan (Jul 25, 2018)

What a beauty... Love it!


----------

